
Show HN: Progressive Web App Timer for V60 Coffee - timvdalen
https://v60.timvdalen.nl
======
timvdalen
Hi HN! I made this little installable PWA to help me get a better sense of
pour rates when making a V60, and it's really helped me so far. Since it was
mostly meant for an audience of one, feature discoverability was less
important to me than a clean UI. You can tap the water amount to switch
coffee/water values.

I am specifically looking for feedback on screen wake locking. I have a Chrome
origin trial set up for that, which means that the screen should never lock
(in Chrome) when the timer is still running. I've found it hard to test if it
really works well myself, so I'd really like to hear from people if it worked
for them.

